# V8 B7 RS4 + Custom Exhaust + External Microphone...



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Took my RS4 for a spin with an external mic hooked up to the rear number plate to see how it records the exhaust noise.

It's a full custom exhaust made by JC Weldfab in Wellingborough. It retains valve functionality, and I have a little remote I can use to open and close them.

Valves closed and the sprogs will sleep in the back. Valves open and it'll wake the dead!

Hope you enjoy















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks good & sounds good. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds brutal, although did that 4x4 leave you in his dust?


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Danny1 said:


> Sounds brutal, although did that 4x4 leave you in his dust?


That A6 TDi was very torquey! The driver also had no qualms nailing it in a 30 zone, whereas I was trying not to till it opened up to 50 and then NS, partly bad manners, partly my exhaust could trigger a noise complaint and that'd be the end of my fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiAvant (Feb 26, 2019)

wow...amazing. A goal of mine.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Definitely made for going through tunnels


----------

